
Amazon Transcribe Medical – Real-Time Speech Recognition for Healthcare - prostoalex
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-transcribe-medical-real-time-automatic-speech-recognition-for-healthcare-customers/
======
StudentStuff
Mozilla DeepSpeech has come quite far and has a very similar streaming
interface for transcription. I wonder if on-prem will win the day due to
patient privacy concerns?

~~~
tqi
I assume providers will still need a BAA with Amazon to use this, so from a
privacy standpoint it shouldn't be that different from an on prem solution (ie
there are clearly defined legal rights associated with this data).

